# Prisoner of war camps in Britain



## oldscrote (May 29, 2012)

This came up on another website and I thought it would be of interest.The main lists start at page 17.

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/publications/prisoner-of-war-camps/prisoner-of-war-camps.pdf


----------



## cornishclive (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the above link

In searching through it (for Cornish sites) came accross this link which is similar but also has a google map:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/nov/08/prisoner-of-war-camps-uk#data


----------



## Seahorse (May 29, 2012)

Research needed on the Scottish camps. Who fancies a challenge? If we all did the ones in our area, we could add to their info.


----------



## borntobemild (May 31, 2012)

I live a few hundred yards away from one of those indexed. Nothing left to see now apart from a small hardstanding near the entrance to a field. Many were just huts on bricks on a couple of slabs. Easy to put up and easy to take down.


----------



## donss (Oct 28, 2012)

*POW camps*

I know this is an old post, but I'm new to the site and stumbled upon this thread...

I live about 200yds (mtr) from Camp 165, Watten, apparently recorded as Scotlands most
secretive POW Camp. 'Camp 165 in Watten was the Guantanamo Bay of its day' and one section,
'Compound O' was the home for hard line Nazis who were brought to Camp 165 for re-education and interrogation. The inmates called Compound O “Little Belsen”. Inmates at Compound O included the likes of U-boat captain Otto Kretschmer, Hitler’s personal aide, Max Wunsche and Paul Werner Hoppe, commandant of Stutthof concentration camp where 85,000 people were murdered. 

Info can be seen here: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2505310/.html
and here: http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/Camp165Watten

Little remains today, except for a tourist plaque detailing some of the above info, a small garden centre and a local service station (garage).

I'll head out tomorrow and take a couple of pics... ;-)


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

Only one listed in Pembrokeshire, not surprising given the militarization of the peninsula, but I'll try to check it out.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a very interesting thread.... Given me lots of ideas 

Records library beckons....


----------



## chizyramone (Nov 6, 2012)

Hendreforgan said:


> Only one listed in Pembrokeshire, not surprising given the militarization of the peninsula, but I'll try to check it out.


 
There was a German POW camp over at Warren, in addition to the one up in Letterston on the Mathry Road. Wonder whether this is the Haverfordwest entry on the list
There was also one at Nine Wells by Solva


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 10, 2012)

Any way of getting page 17 to open up direct? This pc is older than Noah's Ark and refuses to open long documents.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for this link! 

It's useful and very interesting...

=)


----------

